
Facebook Surrenders Russian-Linked Influence Ads to Congress - firebender6
http://www.npr.org/2017/10/02/555103005/facebook-surrenders-russian-linked-influence-ads-to-congress
======
stevenwoo
This can't be fixed with the automated methods that google and facebook are
using now, given that they really only care about income.

Unless you are some kind of free speech rights absolutist it's hard to argue
with the examples in this article.
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/10/googl...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/10/google-
and-facebook-have-failed-us/541794/)

~~~
craftyguy
The 'free speech' guarantee in the US has to do with the government, not with
companies or your fellow citizens.

~~~
KekDemaga
*Unless you are a ISP.

